# Fenrisian Wolves and Thunderwolf substatutes



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

*Fenrisian Wolves and Thunderwolf substatute models*

I was on the Privateer Press web site today and i came across some models that would make some really cool Fenrisian Wolves and Thunderwolf models sence GW does not or will not be makeing any of these models for Codex Space Wolves. Let me know what you think of these models.

Here is a link to the Pics:
Thunderwolves ? http://privateerpress.com/files/products/circle-orboros/solos/war-wolf.png
http://privateerpress.com/files/products/MorraigMtdClipped.png
http://privateerpress.com/files/products/circle-orboros/warlocks/kaya-the-moonhunter-and-laris.png

Fenrisian Wolves ? http://privateerpress.com/files/products/circle-orboros/units/tharn-wolf-rider.png
http://privateerpress.com/files/products/circle-orboros/units/tharn-wolf-riders-unit.png


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like they would look pretty awesome, except the tharn riders which look a little too scrawny I think.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=52366&highlight=thunderlizard


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those big guys are really cool, and look like they could do the job for thunder wolves. I think I'll stick to the GW plastic wolves for the Fenrisian wolves though. Nice find all the same.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have seen several people mention those models as possibles but I have not seen anyone actually do it. So they could work. 

My all time favorite is the one made by Bobpanda and his  *Dreadrider Thunderwolf conversion *


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well i had a talk with a rep from GW today and he said that useing models from anouther range cannot be used no matter what percentage of parts are used so no 50/50. So even though there would be a Space Wolves Marine rideing the mount itself is illegal and cannot be used. He did however say that we might see Thunderwolves and Fenrisian Wolves sometime in the next 6 months to a year as a 2nd wave release. But he said it was fine to use them in non-GW tournaments. Also the new Plastic Venerable Dreadnought has been confermed to be released in Febuary or March ( I can't remember witch.)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Well i had a talk with a rep from GW today and he said that useing models from anouther range cannot be used no matter what percentage of parts are used so no 50/50. So even though there would be a Space Wolves Marine rideing the mount itself is illegal and cannot be used. He did however say that we might see Thunderwolves and Fenrisian Wolves sometime in the next 6 months to a year as a 2nd wave release. But he said it was fine to use them in non-GW tournaments. Also the new Plastic Venerable Dreadnought has been confermed to be released in Febuary or March ( I can't remember witch.)


Now this annoys the hell out of me,they produce a codex, they include a previously unknown troop entry, but dont release a model to support it when they launch the codex,whats more nothing in the citadel range can be used to convert to make a tournament legal model but they wont allow you to enter using another companies models.

Thats just petty in my opinion.

Anyway i really like the first lot of models ,the second bunch are too skinny,they look more like coyote,but think the first ones look very nice and would convert pretty well i think.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Well i had a talk with a rep from GW today and he said that useing models from anouther range cannot be used no matter what percentage of parts are used so no 50/50. So even though there would be a Space Wolves Marine rideing the mount itself is illegal and cannot be used. He did however say that we might see Thunderwolves and Fenrisian Wolves sometime in the next 6 months to a year as a 2nd wave release. But he said it was fine to use them in non-GW tournaments. Also the new Plastic Venerable Dreadnought has been confermed to be released in Febuary or March ( I can't remember witch.)


I call bullshit. Ive seen pics of tourneys where non GW models were cross with GW models and were still used in the painting range and gaming. But whatever, in a game were most Golden Deamons are won with models made 65% of greenstuff and using bits like household items... I call BS. Its probaly true but not 100% enforced, thats for sure.


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Man, I didn't know that proper GW thunderwolves were coming out, ive just bought a high elf chariot to greenstuff the lions into thunderwolves.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

More on what i posted earlyer. The GW rep i spoke to did say however that useing models from anouther range is still fine to use in house games and tournaments just not in GW tournaments/Grand Tournaments.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I nearly got kicked out of my local store for using an old Airfix model as an objective. I only got let off because it wasn't, strictly speaking, _in_ my army. I would wait until they bring out actual models or cover up the holes in the VC Dire Wolves to make them as a 'Counts As'

Midnight


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Use goblin wolf riders. I have this cool one from the dogs of war range, metal wolf which is oversized, if you can find it on ebay it'd made a great thunderwolf


----------

